# Huawei Ascend Y221-U22 turns on but stuck on logo



## princessrapunzel (Nov 25, 2017)

*I'm hoping someone can help

My Huawei Ascend Y221-U22 (Android 4.4) turns on but is stuck on the Huawei logo  
I'm thinking it could be a firmware problem or it just needs some updating maybe?

Anyways, I hope someone can help !!

*


----------

